# north louisiana



## rrcolvin1 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea man i am from monroe. whats your 20. lol


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

im in the marion area myself.....monroe aint far at all


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## shootitagain (Dec 14, 2004)

Welcome...I'm in Illinois now but I am from Calhoun/ W. Monroe area...This is a great site. You will find it very addicting.
Jason


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Shreveport area here. Have 2 3D shoots here a month (3rd and 4th Sunday of the month) and a 3rd is going to start soon. Welcome to the forum!

Scott


----------



## rrcolvin1 (Sep 21, 2008)

you going to the shoot this saturday in jonesbore


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

i wish i could go shoot saturday.....i started a job a year and a half ago and ive seen one saturday off since then....before that i was going to every shoot i could find .... i miss it more than my favorite dog....lol....i just got my new bow and all that,just waiting on the sight to come in and im good to go....i got a new pse bowmadness xl pronghorn rest sword centurian sight......wish i could try it out...


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

*thanx*

by the way everyone...thanx for the many greetings......i wasnt trying to be rude,just new here.....and if anyone in my area knows of any shoots on sundays let me know....i see shreveport up there......im also looking for a lease or to go in on a lease.......im archery only no gun hunter here......


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* road kill. Have fun here.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## attak (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------

